# Need plow driver in ANN ARBOR, MI



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Hiring experienced plow truck driver in ann arbor area. One of my guys quit on me today (don't hire friends to work for you, we got in a fight about his girlfriend... yada yada yada)

Great pay, bonuses, MY TRUCK

8 hour route when snow is 2.5"+ all in ann arbor, pretty consolidated.

Must be dependable.
PM, reply, or email
[email protected]oodguys.com


----------



## Groundskeepers1 (Feb 13, 2006)

If your still looking for someone i was wondering how much you are paying? I may be able to find a few guys for you.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Found someone, sorry.


----------

